# Vacation as you wish Webcast incentives



## Culli (Jun 10, 2009)

In case you are wondering:

It was geared toward new members but incentives seemed to be for BLT and appear to be good thru 6/20 but you had to be signed up for the webcast.  Not sure if they would give it to the people who didn't 

Here they are:

160-199pts = $96
200-269pts = $94
270-319pts = $92
320-499pts = $91
500+ = $89

I'm sure someone will correct me if I got it wrong.  I was viewing in and out as most of it was how the program works.


And shucks I didn't win anything


----------



## icydog (Jun 11, 2009)

I tried to sign up but the dates were all full. I wish I had known about this sooner. 

In the future, if anyone gets good info like these webinars please post it. we are DVC owners and anything having to do with DVC is of interest to us. 

Thank you for posting though.  I was amazed to learn about the webinars.


----------



## icydog (Jun 11, 2009)

Culli said:


> In case you are wondering:
> 
> It was geared toward new members but incentives seemed to be for BLT and appear to be good thru 6/20 but you had to be signed up for the webcast.  Not sure if they would give it to the people who didn't
> 
> ...



*Does anyone know the amount per point in the old incentive. I know I got $16 a point off the price but I don't remember price the discount was based on. . *I bought 350 points and I don't believe the incentive was as good as this one. Another reason to post when you get invited to anything!!!


----------



## Culli (Jun 11, 2009)

icydog said:


> *Does anyone know the amount per point in the old incentive. I know I got $16 a point off the price but I don't remember price the discount was based on. . *I bought 350 points and I don't believe the incentive was as good as this one. Another reason to post when you get invited to anything!!!



It was really geared towards new members and all over disboards.  It is based on the $112 price.  I think the additonal was for the larger pts, the main thing is they didn't require a "referal" for new members to get the better rate.  When I discussed with my guide he confirmed and said it was targeted for new members but disboards got it out and a lot of existing members (like myself) signed up.  For those members that did get an invite it seems that they got one because the "system" didn't know they were members.  Old email address or somthing like that.


----------



## icydog (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't get me started. Cheaper prices for new members versus existing members. Running a concurrent promotion and not making it so we can all take advantage of it. What A CROCK!!! I am upset- but I'll live.


----------



## JimC (Jun 11, 2009)

That happens all the time -- special deals for 1st timers that others can not get.  It's not just DVC.  Irritating yes, but not much one can do about it.


----------



## Culli (Jun 11, 2009)

Wait until disboards gets out what they are offering in Boston or what about the people on the cruises.


----------



## icydog (Jun 13, 2009)

*What is going to happen in Boston? Can I take advantage of that promotion?*



Culli said:


> Wait until disboards gets out what they are offering in Boston or what about the people on the cruises.



Can you please tell me about the Boston Incentives? What do I have to do to get in there?  Can they stop current members from adding on there?  I want a total of 500 BLT points. The cost of points is so high there you really need a lot. 

Thank you for the advice. 

Regards, 
Marylyn


----------



## Culli (Jun 13, 2009)

icydog said:


> Can you please tell me about the Boston Incentives? What do I have to do to get in there?  Can they stop current members from adding on there?  I want a total of 500 BLT points. The cost of points is so high there you really need a lot.
> 
> Thank you for the advice.
> 
> ...



Answered on another post, wish I knew specifics about the doorway of dreams but I'm putting my money on they will be a few bucks better then the webcast.


----------

